# Motorola SB5100 and Wireless Router



## Miggy24 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm hoping that someone out there will be able to help me. I have broadband and my modem is a Motorola SB5100 and is contacted to my PC via USB connection. I bought a Linksys Wireless-G Mobile Broadband Router and I can't see how to get this to work. How do I get a router to work with a modem that is connected via USB? I only have 1 Ethernet cable which I guess is for connecting the router to the back of the Motorola SB5100. I don't have any other cables that connect to a telephone wall jack or anything like that so I feel I'm getting in a tis trying to work out how to get wireless.

Hope my note makes sense to someone.... Thanks for reading and hope you can help. 

I can try and answer any questions but I just hope someone can get me out my pickle...lol. 

Thanks 
Paula


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Paula,
Does the Linksys router have a USB port? (That would be labeled WAN or Internet.)

Jason


----------



## Miggy24 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello Jason,

It's a Linksys WRT54GC and has 4 yellow ethernet ports and a port for DSL/Cable modem and a port where the power adapter goes. That's all it has. Think that's what's confusing me that fact I don't have anything to plug into the DSL/Cable modem port as my modem is connected to my pc via USB.

Oh technology I love to hate it.....

Thank you.
Paula


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

The modem does have Ethernet capability, right?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Miggy:Here is a link to the linksys site that walks you through the process of incorporating a linksys router into a DSL environment.Pretty straight forward
Basically the problem is,I think,that your modem is also a router,so you have dueling routers.

Hope this helps

Pedro

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...er/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3687&lid=7783238305B03


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

pedroguy said:


> Basically the problem is,I think,that your modem is also a router,so you have dueling routers.


 Hmm, actually, I have a SB5120, and considering the SB5120 and SB5100 are most likely very similar, I know mine is not a modem/router combo, so hers probably isn't. (Which would obvisouly make the setup easier.)


----------



## Miggy24 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Jason,

Yes the modem has Ethernet capability. On the back of the Motorola SB5100 the only free port is for an Ethernet. 

Paula


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Wouldn't hurt to take a look at the link


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you want specifically the USB going to the computer (from the modem?) To have that, and also have the Ethernet going to the router from the modem, you would need to public IPs. (That would mean calling your ISP for another IP address, which most likely isn't free.)
But the easiest setup (involving the modem, router, and 1 PC) would require 2 Ethernet lines.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Also,here is link to cable modem/linksys router setup.

http://linksys.custhelp.com/cgi-bin...er/std_adp.php?p_faqid=3686&lid=7775537401B02


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The Motorola SB5120 has an Ethernet port. Here's a configuration that will get you running with a wired connection, you can work from there on the wireless.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Miggy24 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes I thought the easiest setup would be 2 ethernet lines. I guess it would be Ethernet between modem and router and ethernet between router and pc? My next problem is I have a Dell Dimension 4400 and on the back of the pc I can't see where the Ethernet would go. Do I need some kind of adapter or something as the only port I have at the back wouldn't fit an ethernet clip thingy??? Ha ha this is so funny I'm hopeless at pc stuff.

Thanks Jason for you're help.
Paula


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you actually don't have an Ethernet connection on your machine, you will need an Ethernet NIC. They're normally pretty cheap, Something like this will do the job nicely: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127134


----------

